# Large Tap Wrench



## Hawkeye (Dec 24, 2016)

I picked up a selection of adjustable reamers a few years ago. Some are quite large, so I needed a tap wrench that could accommodate the various sizes. I finally got around to it today. The end of the reamer is nearly      1 1/4" square.



A little light knurling to improve the grip.


----------



## brino (Dec 24, 2016)

Well done Mike, I've certainly never seen a reamer that big.

By the way, did you make that clamp style knurling tool?
I am collecting ideas to make one. 
Would you (or have you) shared/posted any info about that?
Thanks.

-brino


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 24, 2016)

Me as well on the clamp knurler!
I'm planning on a build as well.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 24, 2016)

I saw the drawings for a clamp knurler very similar to that one (maybe the same one) somewhere but I cannot remember where in the world I saw them.

Not the same design, but here is a build thread that Ray C did on a clamp style knurling tool some time back. Plans and step by step all included.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/knurl-tool-project-clamp-type.18294/


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 25, 2016)

I wrote it up back in '11. Here it is: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/camjack-knurler.3533/#post-60251 
It's your basic clamp-type knurler, but with a cammed lever added that gives a lot of mechanical advantage. I don't usually have to use a wrench to crank in the knurling pressure - fingertips will do. The wheels were from a cheap push-in unit.


----------



## brino (Dec 25, 2016)

Hawkeye said:


> I wrote it up back in '11. Here it is



Thanks Mike!
Merry Christmas.

-brino


----------

